# Euk. results are in!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go Chaos!! What a nice line up of Goldens!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the links don't seem to work, guess it just gives the dogs' names.
Best of breed:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=106827 (Chaos) 
and
Best of opposite sex:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=176620 (Toasty)

I sure hope he does well in group!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Are you sure that Toasty's Treasure Island was BOS _AND _received an AOM? 

Yea for Tommy's daddy, Gibson!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just copied and pasted that off the website....
http://www.akc.org/nationalchampion..._breed_data&ct=1&text_event_number=2008277101




Pointgold said:


> Are you sure that Toasty's Treasure Island was BOS _AND _received an AOM?
> 
> Yea for Tommy's daddy, Gibson!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea Chaos and Treasure!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

And drumrolll....... Holly the pointer went BIS. I predicted her win! 

She is (for those of you who have never seen or heard about her):
CH COOKIELAND SEASYDE HOLLYBERRY

Bred by:Cheryl Laduc & A & A Cantor
Owned by: Sean McCarthy & Tammy McCarthy & Helyne Medieros


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Easy prediction. She's stunning, and the #1 dog in the country. 




goldengirls550 said:


> And drumrolll....... Holly the pointer went BIS. I predicted her win!
> 
> She is (for those of you who have never seen or heard about her):
> CH COOKIELAND SEASYDE HOLLYBERRY
> ...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Heehee I know. She has just stunning movement and a drop dead gorgeous head.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What happened to the giant schnauzer? Spirit, I think is the name.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh gosh, Spirit didn't even go breed! :uhoh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did he even show up? I couldnt find any word about him.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm Idk. That is surprising. Is it common for top specials to be a no show at Euk?


----------

